# Sage Xi2 12WT and G Loomis GL2 8WT for sale



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Got a couple really nice fly rods for sale.

Sage Xi2 9’ 12WT. This is a 4pc rod and comes with the travel tube. Very good condition. $325.00

G Loomis GL2 9’ 8WT. This is a 2pc rod. Doesn’t have a factory tube, but I have a clear tube for it along with rod sock. *SOLD*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Y'all got a fancy new floor since I was in there last.


----------

